# Bluegill Prices at Jungle Jim's



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

I am taking up a new occupation if any of you need live bluegills 6" to 8" size I will have them anytime you want at $10.00 a pound making it a bargain compared to JJ price of $12.99 a pound . I will even take the head's off for my bait errr I mean so you don't have to do it yourself . 4 incher's same deal why pay baitshop price's of 12.50 a dozen or more when I can have them for you at 10.00 a dozen and meet you near your favorite flattie hole so I can fish there oh wait I mean for your conveinience . Free 5 gallon bucket with every $100.00 purchased call now our operator's are waiting


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

ahemm.............b careful


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

So are you farm raising these fish? If your taking them from from a public waterway that is illegal. I don't much about the law, but I'm fairly certain selling them in general isn't an easy task, considering no bait shops I'm aware of carry them. Also, if your selling them as flathead bait, people are gonna want live ones. Dead bait is pretty terrible for flathead.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Just sarcasm . I saw somebody paid $12.50 for them at wholesale bait and went to JJ the same day . The head's make great flathead bait got a 37 and a lil one ( 10+ ) that way recently . Didn't catch a thing with them at the lower dam wed. though but the water was really up and didn't stay long . They actually work great on channel cat's as well but you gotta beat the bluegill up a little first . Got them up to 17 that way . And big bass will also eat them I think that's how they caught the world record .


----------



## mason08 (Oct 16, 2010)

Dead bait is good for flatties....caught them with stomped goldfish all the time.But they do like live bait better...but when a front comes in cut the gills and hang on.


----------



## RiZzLiTo (Jun 6, 2010)

JimmyMac said:


> So are you farm raising these fish? If your taking them from from a public waterway that is illegal. I don't much about the law, but I'm fairly certain selling them in general isn't an easy task, considering no bait shops I'm aware of carry them. Also, if your selling them as flathead bait, people are gonna want live ones. Dead bait is pretty terrible for flathead.


dead bait terrible for flatties ? i dont how often you flathead fish but i have brought numerous flatties on cut bait. heres one for you 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mason08 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice fish rizzo..i agree completely.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

RiZzLiTo said:


> dead bait terrible for flatties ? i dont how often you flathead fish but i have brought numerous flatties on cut bait. heres one for you
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Yeah it works, but compared to live, its pretty bad. I've used it plenty and also caught numerous flathead on it. Doesn't make it a "good" bait just cause it can catch fish. Put out two poles one with live, one with dead its no contest. Not to mention how much you up your turtle and channel cat ratio using dead bait, something you want to avoid while flattie fishing. Perhaps the word "terrible" was a bad choice, but whatever.

My post was more of a attempt to make "I'll go in after it" rethink his idea about selling gills. Then I learned he was being sarcastic, lol.


----------



## RiZzLiTo (Jun 6, 2010)

i use live and cut. but where i usually fish cut pays off way better then live.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

RiZzLiTo said:


> i use live and cut. but where i usually fish cut pays off way better then live.


Well thats a sweet deal then, a lot less hassle than keeping baitfish alive.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

JimmyMac said:


> Well thats a sweet deal then, a lot less hassle than keeping baitfish alive.


Amen to that. I'm gonna have to agree with Jimmy on this one. If you fish with live it cuts your less likely to catch small channels and nearly guranteed no turtles. If I am in hunt for big flatties live is the way to go. If I want a ton of fish which is more typical of me I'm gonna use cut bait, livers or shrimp. Again not saying you won't knab some flatties on cut bait, I caught a 15# last night on liver, but thats the first one I have got in this spot, so you can rest assured I'll be back with some gills, and baby carp to try to selectivly fish them.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Well there is sometime's and most of the time and then there is what happen's . Tonight I was fishing live bait freelining ( bluegill's) and pickup a nice saugeye 24 " 3lb 10 oz . However I also had a pole out for flathead's and got nothing while my neighbor who I gave a dead bluegill to caught 2 flathead's on my old dead bluegill . ????????????


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh lot's more to the story and picture's but when is cut bait alive ? I put out a bluegill head along with 2 live guy's both my wife and I were fishing . After 45 minute or an hour I pulled them in to check them and the head was trying to swim ! It kept moving it's fin's (pecs ?) for 3 or 4 minute's after I brought it out ! That was a new one for me I have seen them flap a bit after you cut the head but an hour later ! Maybe that water has regenative power's


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll go in after it said:


> Oh lot's more to the story and picture's but when is cut bait alive ? I put out a bluegill head along with 2 live guy's both my wife and I were fishing . After 45 minute or an hour I pulled them in to check them and the head was trying to swim ! It kept moving it's fin's (pecs ?) for 3 or 4 minute's after I brought it out ! That was a new one for me I have seen them flap a bit after you cut the head but an hour later ! Maybe that water has regenative power's


Lol I remeber I caught some Saugeys and put them in a cooler with ice for about two hours. When I got home I ran some cold water and put some gloves one to clean them. When I picked the first fish up he flailed out of my hands back into the water. They were all floating, but still partially alive. Scared me to death.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah those saugeye float pretty quick but also revive if their in cold oxygenated water . Mine was a floater after unhooking but when I came back to get the stringer I had an angry fighter on my hand's . Lost a huge carp yesterday while trying to catch bluegill's for bait after 30 minute's of fighting it . Got to see it near the end though and it was a big fat boy not the long one's I see normally . Came up and made a boil in the water the size of a paddle boat . I was in water up to my chest . Waded out and cleared a path through the thick moss at Sharonwood's lake . A crowd of 20 or more had gathered . The line was so twisted it snapped at the reel . So much zzzzzz and reel reel reel . I grabbed the line in my hand and played him for a few more minute's and then he figured out there was no pole attached and no resistance and zip snap . I will remember that forever . Went fishing with the bluegill's at another spot ran out picked up my wife from work and went back for some more gill's . I thought no chance of another big fish so used my smaller reel . Big mistake . After 15 minute's a bass grabbed the line zzzzzz went this way and that then woosh up a couple feet in the air and SNAP . Aaargghhh . Fortune cookie after that at dinner said it was my lucky day


----------

